# 5-channel or 4-channel + monoblock?



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

The 5-channel route is simpler and probably less expensive. Is there a compelling reason to have a separate sub amp? I'm not looking for max SPL here. An Alpine PDX-V9 or Kenwood XR900-5 will probably be plenty for me.

Thanks!
Michael

p.s. I did search for this topic, but came up empty.


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

Some 4-channel amps have greater crossover flexibility than 5-channel amps. That is the biggest thing that I can think of, besides general flexibility. Curious to hear what others may say on the subject.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

mlp-mx6 said:


> The 5-channel route is simpler and probably less expensive. Is there a compelling reason to have a separate sub amp? I'm not looking for max SPL here. An Alpine PDX-V9 or Kenwood XR900-5 will probably be plenty for me.
> 
> Thanks!
> Michael
> ...


These days, I would do a single amp like the Arc Audio XDI 1200.6 where the 5th and 6th channel bridge gives a sub 600 watts. Plenty for me and more simple than running wires for a 2nd amp.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh.... I've had 5 channel after 5 channel and there's always concern to the power ratio. If you do find a powerful one then I can guarantee you it ain't going to be cheap or small. Then there's the issue of the power supply being shared on some as well as low impedance stability. All of this isnt restricted to an SPL system. SQ systems still need power supply stability and slight headroom for decent performance and dynamics. 

I prefer whatever suits my needs best for the time being and there's no denying that a 4 channel and mono amp offer more flexibility down the road. It's all about the total package you're putting together so really there's no right or wrong. Right now I'm back to dual amps with the possibility of switching out the mono for another matching 4 to run a 4-way setup if need be. I like having that option.


----------



## Audiophilefred (Oct 24, 2012)

Arc 1200.6 or pg ti2 1600.5 will solve all ur issues no need for 2 separate amps


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

The PDX v9 has a active capable internal crossover. Hp on 1+2 from 300 to 6k I believe and band pass on 3+4 from 30-600 high pass to *insert high pass point from 1+2 here for low pass point*. And low pass for the sub. 

I don't know if you need that, but the v9 is a very capable and very good amp imo. Especially for a simple system.

Compared to a separate f4+m6, you only gain 100 watts and separate power supplies.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My suggestion is to do a 5 channel and enjoy the benefits of having a singular amp...


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Like the dls that just sold in the classified for like$250, I really wanted that for my work truck

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/205809-morel-dls-rockford-sale.html


----------



## Reerun_KC (Jul 8, 2015)

What about the Audison AV 5.1K. 

How does it compare to the Arc 1200.6 or the zapco 150.6lx?

I am very curious as I will be purchasing a multi channel amp to run my Focal 165f3s and 130fs in my Ram truck.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

capea4 said:


> Like the dls that just sold in the classified for like$250, I really wanted that for my work truck
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/205809-morel-dls-rockford-sale.html


theres a 5 channel helix that'd do that work truck very well for the same price in the FS section.


----------



## Treesive (Aug 29, 2011)

As long as the sub channel is using a different ps from the other channels I am all for the one amp setup. If they are shared I tend to go the two amp route. There are probably other ways around it such as a very regulated amp or whatnot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

For me, rarely do I like a 5-channel amplifier's subwoofer output. The V9's is good for a single sub, IMO. The Kenwood 900-5 I've used before and the sub output disappointed me (at least on my amp, which was brand new). I've compared similar spec'd amps of the 5-channel vs. mono variety (same wattage more or less) and the stand alone mono amp always seems to hit harder, drive the sub better at lower Hz, and doesn't allow (controls) any mushiness when the song calls for a lot of bass transients. But, if you are just a regular music listener and a regular guy who isn't inclined to get ridiculous into the car audio hobby and start noticing things that the average person wouldn't, a 5-channel is going to satisfy you and save space, the cherry on top.

I am using an Ar 1200.6 right now. It's probably the best 5/6 channel amp I've ever used (which isn't the whole lot of them, but still) and even then I notice the bass isn't as hard hitting as I would expect for 600 watts. It could be the Hybrid Clarus subs, which I've never used before until now, but 600 watts is usually what I have for a sub stage regardless and I've had better bass response. I did put in an Alpine PDX-M6 and it did a better job, just like I expected a stand alone mono amp to do (but I don't have the space). The 1200.6 does drive the subs to as low as they will go, though, which tells me it has the nuts inside of it to actually power a subwoofer with authority and I haven't done any tuning or intelligent gain/level setting just yet so I can probably tweak out what I'm missing. Plus I think I'm going to go with 8" subs which will tighten things up anyway.

Now, of course, all of this can be my head but... if it's in my head, I'm hearing it.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I wanted to do a 5 channel. I couldn't find one that did what I needed. Either the sub was strong and 4 channel was weak or the other way around. The only one that fit was the big PG and I'm not paying that much for a AAMP product.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I actually have an Audio System X-Ion 70.6 in my daily right now and it is doing great. Specs seem low at 60w rms on 1-4ch and driving a sub at 4ohms with 380w rms but that SI Magv3 sounds like it is getting way more than 380w. My vote is 6ch that is 1ohm stable stereo and you will have all the power you need.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

It all really depends on the outcome you want. I also like the ideal of a 5 channel amp. One power cable, no need to do distribution, cuts down on cost. Only need to find a place to mount one amp, etc. 

The shared power supply can be a concern, but accurately designed amps and correct power draw from electrical system shouldn't be a concern. However, I live in a real world and that is not always the case. 

The biggest issue is making sure all 5 or 6 channels (w/ 5/6 bridge) provide the necessary power to each of your components. If the sub you have, or are looking at, is 2 ohm and needs 500w, but the 5th channel can only do 320w at 2 ohm, I would suggest looking at another 5 channel or do the two amps. 

If my wife lets me, after my car is done, I plan to upgrade her car with an upgraded system. In her car, I will most likely utilize a 5 or 6 channel amp as this will provide the best solution and cost savings. In my car, I am kind of going overboard.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

For my next build, I will be using a 12" subwoofer powered by my Zapco 150.6LX amp. Should be more then enough for my needs and again just (1) amp to mount and wire.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Class D has made running 2 amps easier except for the extra wiring. Smaller footprints with more power, less heat issues, more flexible xovers. For some reason 5 channel amps don't get the same attention from engineers it seems, or perhaps there's always that limitation of being under the same shell so real estate is still the main factor. 

Best 5 channel I've used is the JL XD. Defeatable xovers including sub which is rare. Footprint is extra small. Downside is power. I don't need the extra but when you're going for an install based around an all-in-one solution, the last thing you want is not having enough power down the road. Perfect example is the PPI 900.4 vs the 900.5. Lose half the power on the front & rear. The power that many have come to like. The sub channel is only 2 ohm. Fine but void of flexibility down the road narrows options. 

Good power, better xovers, a wider range of impedance stability, & a feasible sized package isn't much to ask for in today's amp designs.


----------



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

The audible difference between 70W and 140W is 3dB. Twice as loud as 70W requires 700W. So I'm not concerned about that at all. I also have zero interest in 1-ohm stability. I want a 4-ohm sub for clarity. I'm not pursuing SPL nearly so much as SQ.

I just learned of the Helix P SIX DSP, so that 6x120W option may work well for me. A single unit to install, probably under the passenger seat of my Mazda 3. I'll run components in the front (door and dash), coax speakers in the rear doors, and a sub box (or two) in the trunk. Currently planning to leave the Bose center-front and rear-fill (mono) speakers powered by the Bose amp. That would mean all I have to buy is the Helix, the speakers, and the wiring. (plus any sound deadening I want to do)

Patching into the Bose outputs will be a hassle, but keeping the Bose system as-is will not fly.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

mlp-mx6 said:


> The audible difference between 70W and 140W is 3dB. Twice as loud as 70W requires 700W. So I'm not concerned about that at all. I also have zero interest in 1-ohm stability. I want a 4-ohm sub for clarity. I'm not pursuing SPL nearly so much as SQ.



I entirely support you going after what you want to the point I'm not sure the reason for this thread as you have seem to already made up your mind from the first paragraph.  However, don't always roll with that same regurgitated audible difference of twice the power line. It's not about getting louder. It's about having the extra power for dynamics and there it can matter quite a bit. The same could be said for a headunit that puts out 20 watts per channel. A 50 watt outboard amp will only achieve the theoretical +3db, yes? But which one will have guts behind it? The one with a better power supply that isn't nearing it's limits. But I digress. This is all just talk anyway.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

5-channel is convenient but rarely are you happy with the power of the main channels and sub channel, some 5 and channel amps make plenty of power on main channels but suffer with sub channels lack of power or flexibility..
System design and individual speaker requirements will dictate what amp or amps you should use..


----------



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've decided the approach speaker-wise. One amp for all is very convenient. I was trying to learn if there's a compelling reason for *me* to go multi-amp. That Helix unit doesn't have the "multiple wattages from one power supply" problem. My suspicion is that 120W x 2 (dual 4-ohm voice coil) for the sub will be plenty for me in my small car. If I still have a question, it is this - How often do you dip into 500W of output? I must agree about reproducing dynamics requiring more power. But the *vast* majority of today's music has next to zero dynamics anyway - ever heard of bus compression? And the automotive environment is not conducive to large dynamic swings anyway.

So if I really won't be happy with 240W on the sub I need to know that, and to try to understand why. FWIW, my previous car (1989 Mazda MX-6 GT) had an a/d/s/ PH15, with 2 10" IB subs, each powered by one of the 50W channels of that amp. I was never dissatisfied with the amount of thump available.

I'm not trying to be argumentative at all. I'm sorry if I came across that way. I appreciate the perspective - from all of you.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

For me the V9 solved all of my problems and in my opinion would solve yours as well. There are other amps that solve it too as already mentioned but I would by a brand like alpine or jl if you want to have any value left after a few years. I love arc and pg to a certain extent but neither hold value in my experience.

The V9 I have is a powerhouse and since buying and installing it I have sold away all of my other amps (I had over a dozen).

I cannot imagine anyone needing more power than the front 4 channels provide unless you have very inefficient speakers.

The sub channel on mine was tested at 590 and is very strong. Will it power a morel ultimo? No, but I knew that when I bought the amp.

When I first got it I tried nearly a dozen subs with the amp. What I found was I like two 12 inch subs with about 300 watts versus one 12 inch sub in the three brands where I could test them like this.

I am not an spl guy by any means but I cannot tell you what a difference displacement makes 

Look at my signature past the stupid quotes to see what I currently have installed. What I am going to try soon is a single idmax 12 and a pair of idq 12 subs.


----------



## Nasty02M3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry if I missed it, but what's the budget for the amp/amps?


----------



## mlp-mx6 (Jun 6, 2011)

Up to $2K for amps, speakers, and the interface to the Bose system. Helix P Six takes care of all but the speakers (and wire) for ~$1200.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

mlp-mx6 said:


> I've decided the approach speaker-wise. One amp for all is very convenient. I was trying to learn if there's a compelling reason for *me* to go multi-amp. That Helix unit doesn't have the "multiple wattages from one power supply" problem. My suspicion is that 120W x 2 (dual 4-ohm voice coil) for the sub will be plenty for me in my small car. If I still have a question, it is this - How often do you dip into 500W of output? I must agree about reproducing dynamics requiring more power. But the *vast* majority of today's music has next to zero dynamics anyway - ever heard of bus compression? And the automotive environment is not conducive to large dynamic swings anyway.
> 
> So if I really won't be happy with 240W on the sub I need to know that, and to try to understand why. FWIW, my previous car (1989 Mazda MX-6 GT) had an a/d/s/ PH15, with 2 10" IB subs, each powered by one of the 50W channels of that amp. I was never dissatisfied with the amount of thump available.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative at all. I'm sorry if I came across that way. I appreciate the perspective - from all of you.


I ran 3 jl 10w1 box off of a briged pair of a ph15. It did everything.


----------

